# Bmw 335i engine code CDAA



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

I have a engine code CDAA (ekp crash 135) on my 2007 bmw 335i coupe 6 speed m sport the car was a friend of mine and he hit a deer I’m wondering what exactly fixes this code CDAA and does the crash have anything to do with it


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. no insurance???????????? in many states this is not a 'chargeable' accident. Should not impact rates

2. It appears this is related to the car triggering a crash sensor. But I cannot tell you how to "exactly" fix this. My guess is there is a TON of info you've failed to provide....


----------



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

ard said:


> 1. no insurance???????????? in many states this is not a 'chargeable' accident. Should not impact rates
> 
> 2. It appears this is related to the car triggering a crash sensor. But I cannot tell you how to "exactly" fix this. My guess is there is a TON of info you've failed to provide....


He didn’t let the insurance know he hit a deer so it’s still a clean title and what kind of information do you need me to provide bc I don’t know exactly if I need to ekp or if it’s something more to it


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

is it totaled?

If it isnt, why are you concerned about 'clean title'? Now sure why you wouldnt take the insurnace $$ and instead patch it up at your expense....

How many miles
How much damage?
airbags deployed? Which ones?
Have repairs been done? any wire harness damage?

Any OTHER codes besides the one you are asking about?


----------



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

ard said:


> is it totaled?
> 
> If it isnt, why are you concerned about 'clean title'? Now sure why you wouldnt take the insurnace $$ and instead patch it up at your expense....
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m thinking of just totaling it out it’s too much it has 195k miles damaged was replaced frame wise and other than the code CDAA it’s just a code for the down pipes because they are aftermarket and there’s a code for the A/C because the ac condenser is not hooked up and there’s a light for the abs and brake light is on and all air bags were deployed but were replaced and I’ve fixed the bst on the positive terminal therefore the airbag light is still on


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

In many states, damage from a wild animal is the same as if a tree falls on the car. Not an 'at fault' event... covered under comprehensive. But varies w state.


----------



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

ard said:


> In many states, damage from a wild animal is the same as if a tree falls on the car. Not an 'at fault' event... covered under comprehensive. But varies w state.



Okay so can I still claim it? And if so how if he hit The deer 2 years back


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

so I assume you have used an SRS reader system and have reset all the SRS codes/settings?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

no, 2 years seems too long.... just my opinion, but I would say any insurer has some kind of 'prompt notice' clause...


----------



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

ard said:


> so I assume you have used an SRS reader system and have reset all the SRS codes/settings?


Yes I did


----------



## 335i is upside down (Mar 10, 2021)

ard said:


> so I assume you have used an SRS reader system and have reset all the SRS codes/settings?


So what exactly fixes the engine code CDAA is it really the ekp?


----------

